# Europas beste Hechtgewässer?



## HundKatze (25. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach *Europas besten Hechtgewässern* und ich meine wirklich den ganzen Kontinent. Wäre toll wenn einige Tipps zusammen kommen, mit denen vielleicht eine Liste erstellt werden kann.


----------



## Zanderlui (25. November 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

bodden peenestrom


----------



## getchyouzander (28. November 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

Wie wärs mit dem Donaudelta, Murighiol-Arm?
Zwar eher Masse als Klasse, aber unvergleichliche Landschaft.


----------



## Dart (28. November 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*



HundKatze schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin auf der Suche nach *Europas besten Hechtgewässern* und ich meine wirklich den ganzen Kontinent. Wäre toll wenn einige Tipps zusammen kommen, mit denen vielleicht eine Liste erstellt werden kann.


Was verstehst du unter "beste Hechtgewässer"?
Die Jagd auf die ganz Großen oder die Gewässer mit einer hohen Bestandsdichte?
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fishireland (29. November 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

hi,

in eine solche Liste gehören sicherlich auch einige irische Gewässer, wie Shannon oder Erne mit entsprechenden Nebengewässern.  Da gibt es immer noch gute Bestände, was Grösse und Dichte angeht


----------



## lsski (29. November 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

Hallo #h Hund Katze

Wer weiß, wie er Hechte fängt, möchte dann auch wissen wo.
Dieser nächste, aber entscheidende Schritt fällt schwerer. 
Hier klafft eine Lücke.
Für Deutschlan hat der Blinker ein Buch parat von Karl Koch.
Jan Eggers schreibt auch ordentlich über seine Fänge in Europa.

Schweden ist sehr interessant was Hechte angeht genau so wie alle Boddengewässer in der Ostsee.

Das A und O ein gutes Gewässer zu erschließen ist Fakten zu erkennen.
Wenn der Futterfisch Hering oder Forelle ist und in großen Mengen vorhanden, wachsen die Hecht rasch ab. 
Bei den uns bekannten Stellen sind sie schon gefangen oder beißen nicht so schnell, es gild sie zu überlisten.

Also sucht du eine Stelle in Europa wo es Große Hechte in Massen gibt die noch nie einen Angler |bigeyes gesehen haben.

Diese Stelle gibt es wahrscheinlich, nur ist sie *sicher* unentdeckt!

Ein Weg zu deiner Erkenntniss führt über die Fakten.
Wo?..... Wie?... Wann?...und so weiter 
Wo? = nur wo Futter ist dort ist auch der Hecht.
Wie = 1000 Möglichkeiten
Wann = dann wen das Futter knapper wird.
und und und..... 

Natürlich weiß ich das ich hier keine neuen Weißheiten verbreite.
Nur so kommt man seinen ziehl Hecht näher #6

LG Jeff


----------



## M_Marc (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

Mekka = peipus see #h


----------



## sebastian_h (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

ich hab ma in der angelwoche von einem fluss gelesen (in kasachstan), in dem ein enromer raubfischbestand sein soll....eine woche fischen vom angelwocheteam brachte ca. 600 hechte unzählige barsche und zander...leider weiß ich den namen dieses flusses nicht mehr....dort ist catch&release pflicht

vll hat ja jemand von euch ne ahnung wie das gewässer heißt oder hat die alte ausgabe noch in seinem prsönlichen archiv...

mfg sebastian


----------



## M_Marc (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

Der Fluss in Kasachstan welchen Du beschreibst wird
wohl der Ili sein.
Kasachstan ist aber wenn ich mich völlig täusche in
Asien und nicht Europa :q

#h


----------



## LAC (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Europas beste Hechtgewässer?*

Hallo HundKatze, 

du stellst uns eine schwere frage und jeff, der fischflüsterer hat sie sehr gut beantwortet. 
Ich kenne eine stelle, da steht einer, es ist ein krokodil, aber man darf da nicht angeln - jedoch hatte ich ihn mal am haken :q 

Ich würde dir empfehlen - schweden - dort besteht die möglichkeit, eine beachtliche stückzahl zu fangen und auch kapitale - wenn alles gut läuft.

Dänemark z.b. der ringköbing fjord hat einen guten hechtbestand und einige haben eine beachtliche grösse da die metermarke oft überschritten wird. Problem ist das gewässer -einige angler verzweifeln und verstehen die welt nicht mehr, obwohl sie -so sagen sie  - immer gute hechte gelandet haben. Wenn die woche vorbei ist sind sie froh, dass sie wenigstens fünf mittlere hechte gelandet haben, die man in fünf stunden dort landen kann.

sebastian_h,  hatte ja einen fluss in kasachstan - zwar tief im fernen osten - wo catch&release plicht ist gepostet - 600 hechte in einer woche - gewaltig, ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die redakteure sich dabei nicht die schuhe nass gemacht haben, weil sie auf den rücken der raubfische standen, mitten im fluss.
Am ebro kann man dieses auch und den fluss dabei überqueren.

Traumhafte natur sowie hechte findest du im donau delta
so wie es schon gepostet wurde - auch die irischen gewässer gefallen mir.

Isski, hat jedoch füur mich die richtige antwort gegeben - ich ziehe den hut!

Ich sage - schweden - denn da fängst du welche, sonst kommst du von einem gewässer, wo kapitale drin sind und machst dir zuhause gedanken was du falsch gemacht hast.

Wenn du aber nur eine liste erstellen willst, dann kannst du diese vorschläge schon mal erfassen, es sind alles gute gewässer.


----------

